# Is there something like schroot on FreeBSD?



## x-com (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello everybody,

at the moment I'm busy getting wine to work on FreeBSD 8.2 64 Bit. So far I've set up a working 32 Bit chroot environment, and compiled wine. So everything should be fine, but everytime I want to start wine, I have to become root, to be able to chroot to my wine environment. Under Debian there is a package schroot which enables normal users to chroot without becoming root. I searched the ports but didn't find that one. Is there something similar for FreeBSD?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 9, 2011)

Have You tried this one?

http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=4708


----------



## x-com (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi,

yeah I know that one, I started my experiments reading the FreeBSD/wine wiki, but I have similar problems like the ones in your post. The ld stuff isn't really working, no matter where I put it down. Since wine is installed and working fine (being root and having chrooted) the only thing I would appreciate is something like schroot. Having a working 32bit chroot environment is always worth something.


----------



## instain (Aug 10, 2011)

I also installed wine in the chroot /compat/i386 environment but I use the following script to launch it:


```
$ echo /usr/local/bin/wine
```


```
#! /bin/sh

#set -x

wine32_prefix='/compat/i386/usr/local'
wine32_lib="$wine32_prefix/lib"
wine32_bin="$wine32_prefix/bin"
wine32="$wine32_bin/wine"
first_arg="$1"
shift

LD_32_LIBRARY_PATH=$wine32_lib PATH=$wine32_bin:$PATH $wine32 "$first_arg" $*
```


----------



## x-com (Aug 10, 2011)

@instain
That works brilliant. Although I don't see why the alias stuff doesn't really work. It seems that your script does the same, more or less. But thanks for that script!!!


----------

